# Slowest Saturday night on record!



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

WOW last night was the worst Saturday night ever, It may have picked up after I quit at 1130pm after 2 calls in over an hour, both were more then 15 min away. so I didn't take them. I turned on my rider Ap and wow the Uber cars were out in mass!!!!! I wonder if Ubers mentality is to hire thousands of drivers and expect 3/4 to quit when reality sinks in. after all the 10.00 weekly fee just to join makes it profitable for uber! This went from "the Future of transportation" to a crack head job no self respecting person could do! If you can make a decent profit in this uber market, cherish it! All I know is last year I made 300-350 FRI,SAT,SUN then 250-300 with guarantee , and now Friday is worthless without a special event, Saturday is overwhelmed with drivers during slow season, and sunday is hit or miss for me! I think there is more money to be made using uber to get to your 10.00 an hour job rather then being the driver!


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

It was slow for me on Lyft in Long Beach last night as well. I think it was because there were so many Uber drivers out, and Lyft was in Prime Time while Uber wasn't. If it wasn't for the last ride of the evening being a long one all the way from LB to Echo Park, it would have been a total loss. Although the gay dude thinking I was cute was worth a $10 tip on a $4 trip. I just do this on the side after work, so if I turn on the app and don't get a trip in 30 minutes, no harm no foul. It would be impossible to survive doing this full time, even in LA.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> WOW last night was the worst Saturday night ever, It may have picked up after I quit at 1130pm after 2 calls in over an hour, both were more then 15 min away. so I didn't take them. I turned on my rider Ap and wow the Uber cars were out in mass!!!!! I wonder if Ubers mentality is to hire thousands of drivers and expect 3/4 to quit when reality sinks in. after all the 10.00 weekly fee just to join makes it profitable for uber! This went from "the Future of transportation" to a crack head job no self respecting person could do! If you can make a decent profit in this uber market, cherish it! All I know is last year I made 300-350 FRI,SAT,SUN then 250-300 with guarantee , and now Friday is worthless without a special event, Saturday is overwhelmed with drivers during slow season, and sunday is hit or miss for me! I think there is more money to be made using uber to get to your 10.00 an hour job rather then being the driver!


This has been my experience also, exactly. The Uber strategy is to have so many cars on the road, there's an Uber on every corner. Then they can brag that they have 1 minute pick up times, and annihalate the competition. They don't see a problem with that, since there will always be another sucker right behind us wiling to step in when we realize there's no way to make a dime here. *This is not a way to make a living. This is a sweet p/t gig to make a little christmas $$. I've discovered: if you're relying on this as a way to make a living, you're screwed, at least until high season.


----------



## hchav (Apr 15, 2015)

Agreed, worst Saturday in a number of weeks for me.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Super slow all morning, even with extra people in town for the Rolling Stones concert, which were most of my morning fares. Then it got close to concert time and everything blew up.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber is doing all the wrong things. It's only inevitable that as they continue to self destruct, their business slows down. Unhappy drivers and unhappy passengers will out live Uber, and throw them to the wayside where they belong. Uber thinks technology is all they need to be great. They're going to figure out the truth pretty soon.. that people are not stupid and cannot be baited forever.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I think there is more money to be made using uber to get to your 10.00 an hour job rather then being the driver!


LMAO


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Slow here as well, it is what it is. I'm going to try to switch it up and start driving Saturday and Sunday mornings and see how that goes.


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Beyond horrible here in the San Francisco Bay Area.

I made more last week in 11 rides ... then I did in 41 rides this week. 

ZERO surge.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

montine1 said:


> Beyond horrible here in the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> I made more last week in 11 rides ... then I did in 41 rides this week.
> 
> ZERO surge.


Thats the brutal power of the non surge- lets thank Uber marketing for all the false promises ($16-$25 / hour) and all the 'smart' drivers that referred their friends...


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

Slow in OKC too, we surged at bar closing and I was right in the thick of it, but a guy placed the ping wrong and stopped answering his phone so I cancelled and took another ping, turned out to be outside of the surge.

Good lesson learned, slow it down and read the request very carefully next time.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Don't put all your marbles in one place.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

montine1 said:


> Beyond horrible here in the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> I made more last week in 11 rides ... then I did in 41 rides this week.
> 
> ZERO surge.


Uber does not allow choosing = Gamblers Game


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Uber is doing all the wrong things. It's only inevitable that as they continue to self destruct, their business slows down. Unhappy drivers and unhappy passengers will out live Uber, and throw them to the wayside where they belong. Uber thinks technology is all they need to be great. They're going to figure out the truth pretty soon.. that people are not stupid and cannot be baited forever.


True

I'm like a vulture flying in circles


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> True
> 
> I'm like a vulture flying in circles


Its survival of the best predator!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

HoverCraft1 said:


> Its survival of the best predator!!


Absolutely

It's the most interesting times in this job


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> WOW last night was the worst Saturday night ever, It may have picked up after I quit at 1130pm after 2 calls in over an hour, both were more then 15 min away. so I didn't take them. I turned on my rider Ap and wow the Uber cars were out in mass!!!!! I wonder if Ubers mentality is to hire thousands of drivers and expect 3/4 to quit when reality sinks in. after all the 10.00 weekly fee just to join makes it profitable for uber! This went from "the Future of transportation" to a crack head job no self respecting person could do! If you can make a decent profit in this uber market, cherish it! All I know is last year I made 300-350 FRI,SAT,SUN then 250-300 with guarantee , and now Friday is worthless without a special event, Saturday is overwhelmed with drivers during slow season, and sunday is hit or miss for me! I think there is more money to be made using uber to get to your 10.00 an hour job rather then being the driver!


Yeah, Uber destroyed the weekend night business for the taxi biz here in Phoenix too.

In a way though, it's always been like this. Too many cabs and not enough fares.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HoverCraft1 said:


> Its survival of the best predator!!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

It's also the end of the month. Probably more drivers on trying to make rent, etc...
which is ironic, because a lot of the pax are doing the same thing by not going out, so requests are down.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> It's also the end of the month. Probably more drivers on trying to make rent, etc...
> which is ironic, because a lot of the pax are doing the same thing by not going out, so requests are down.


Bingo!!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Don't put all your marbles in one place.


Is two places ok? Or do you think maybe four or more.....


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Is two places ok? Or do you think maybe four or more.....


The more better


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

I've said it from day one of researching Uber and deciding to get onboard with Uber as a part time/ fill in position for me, their model is to have a car on every street, every corner and have that rider on his/her way in a couple of minutes. Given the obvious, there is no way that model, if succesful, which they are so far, would suit anyone doing this fulltime or even DEPENDING on it in any way...period. I feel for those that got "hooked" by Uber's claws, but to me it was obvious what would unfold.

My area is very seasonal too...this deserves another predictable scenario. When the work is plentiful, drivers have some amount of leisure to relax and take days or nights off, allowing others to take advantage. The less work to be had, more and more drivers are driven to be out working with no leisure to take time off. Less work = more cars. Add to the latter scenario the fact that Uber adds, only God knows how many, new "hooked" drivers every day. The outlook is very grim and gets darker every day....but predictable.

Reality of the product is harsh. I decided in the beginning that I would make Uber work FOR ME or not at all. That said, I'm a big advocate for the Uber driver as I have been a professional driver for nearly fifteen years.

At my leisure, which is primarily how I use Uber, I was online last week for 24 hours (over the pay period). The number of hours I get online has been seriously influenced by opening the rider app just to see the overwhelming number of uber cars on the map. I used to be online a lot more. Anyway, in that number of hours, I did TWO short trips and had FIVE cancellations, none of which included a cancellation fee. My take home this week, after the $10 phone fee, is $16. 

The model remains very dynamic and unpredictable in many cities and towns as the debate on how or IF Uber will be allowed to operate. I will continue onboard with Uber as I watch it all unfold. I am also committed to networking and coming together with my fellow Uber drivers.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 7991


LMAO


----------



## downwiththeratings (Dec 3, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> WOW last night was the worst Saturday night ever, It may have picked up after I quit at 1130pm after 2 calls in over an hour, both were more then 15 min away. so I didn't take them. I turned on my ride
> 
> 
> johnywinslow said:
> ...


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

No money here. Short trips $2.54 all day. Considering donating blood or sperm to cover the loss.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> The more better


BINGO!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber is doing it all wrong......of that there is no question.

It's also the reason I go home after 6PM and don't work at night on the weekends either. Part time ants flood the roads and no one except Uber themselves can make it a worthwhile gig.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Courageous said:


> I've said it from day one of researching Uber and deciding to get onboard with Uber as a part time/ fill in position for me, their model is to have a car on every street, every corner and have that rider on his/her way in a couple of minutes. Given the obvious, there is no way that model, if succesful, which they are so far, would suit anyone doing this fulltime or even DEPENDING on it in any way...period. I feel for those that got "hooked" by Uber's claws, but to me it was obvious what would unfold.
> 
> My area is very seasonal too...this deserves another predictable scenario. When the work is plentiful, drivers have some amount of leisure to relax and take days or nights off, allowing others to take advantage. The less work to be had, more and more drivers are driven to be out working with no leisure to take time off. Less work = more cars. Add to the latter scenario the fact that Uber adds, only God knows how many, new "hooked" drivers every day. The outlook is very grim and gets darker every day....but predictable.
> 
> ...


$10 phone fee?


----------

